

Rails Server Setup + App Deployment Using Moonshine - coglethorpe
http://railsnotes.com/161-rails-server-setup/

======
melvinram
Thanks for posting this cogleethorpe. Big thanks to Jesse & gang at Rails
Machine for making Moonshine and answering all my questions while I wrote up
this guide.

------
dmix
This is great but I wonder if that much abstraction is a good thing for a
production server.

I tried five run's rails stack on my dev box, it was great at first but once I
needed to hack around the backend it was more complicated because not
everything installed in the usual places.

I now prefer the longer and manual path but the amount of time moonshine would
save is very tempting.

~~~
melvinram
I did use the Five Run script as well ([http://railsnotes.com/38-ruby-on-
rails-hosting-for-your-new-...](http://railsnotes.com/38-ruby-on-rails-
hosting-for-your-new-ror-super-app/)) and I kind of had the same issue later
on when I needed to get things upgraded and when I needed to install
additional stuff. I haven't had that issue with Moonshine yet.

One of their goals with Moonshine was idempotency and from my perspective,
they've really done a good job of reaching it. I've found that I haven't
needed to hack around the production server much because I can do (almost)
everything through moonshine.

It's kinda like Rails in that a lot of things seem to happen automagically but
you can easily look at the source code and understand how it works. The recipe
files let you see exactly where things go and change it to suite your needs.

Give it a shot. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.

